# RS 232 ---> USB Adapter Was haltet ihr davon?



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Was haltet ihr vom RS232 -> USB-Adapter und vom RS485 -> RS 232. Ich habe mal gehört es soll da so viele Probleme geben. Ich bräuchte bei meinem Laptop einen RS 232 für das PC/PPI-Kabel.

mfg andi


----------



## seeba (10 August 2005)

Siemens USB Adapter kaufen... Die komischen USB<->RS232 Adapter da funktionieren zwar aber das nicht wirklich immer und ab und zu mit viel Spielerei. Also nicht so sehr produktiv!


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Den Adapter von Siemens, da zahl ich für den Namen Siemens 100 Euro oder. Und was ist mit den Adapter von RS485 auf RS 232, gibts da auch Probleme mit der Übertragung.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
meinst Du einen normalen RS485 auf RS232 Umsetzer als Programmieradapter?


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ja den meine ich.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
nein leider geht das nicht, aber bei ebay gibt es für S7-200 Programmieradapter für ca24 €.


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Du meinst das PC/PPI-Kabel oder, von diesen habe ich zwei stück. Ich habe bei meinen Laptop aber keinen RS232 nur USB und RS485 bräüchte daher einen Adapter auf RS232.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was hat USB mit RS485 zu tun?


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Da ich bei meinem Laptop nur USB und RS485 habe aber einen RS232 brauche, habe ich gefragt ob es vielleicht einen adapter von USB auf RS232 gibt oder von RS485 aus RS 232.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
dein Lapptop hat RS485???Na gut, das müßte man ausprobieren, also ich habe schon mit einem Umsetzer rs232 auf Ethernet gearbeitet, das hat funktioniert.


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich werde das probieren.

Danke

mfg andi


----------



## seeba (10 August 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> dein Lapptop hat RS485???Na gut, das müßte man ausprobieren, also ich habe schon mit einem Umsetzer rs232 auf Ethernet gearbeitet, das hat funktioniert.



Link zu den USB Ethernet Umsetzern bitte... Gehen da auch mehrer PC's zeitversetzt dran ohne umprogrammieren oder stellt der nur eine Bridge her?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
das war ein Umsetzer RS232/422/485 auf Ethernet von Advantech Adam 4570 mit dabei ist eine Client-Software die einen virtuellen comport bereitstellt, bis auf protool hat das auch hingehauen, mit mehren Computer auf ein Programieradapter zuzugreifen habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## MRT (10 August 2005)

Hallo!

Mhm, was kostet so etwas ca.? Und ist das auch bei media Makt erhältlich?

mfg andi


----------



## seeba (10 August 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Und ist das auch bei media Makt erhältlich?



Media Markt? Was ist das? Nene glaub mir, das bekommst du anderswo billiger und schneller!


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 August 2005)

Hallo,
so ca. ab 200€ aufwärts, das war damals so gedacht :ein Programmieradapter per Firmennetzwerk so zu verlängern das man von der Werkstatt aus beobachten kann oder auch Änderungen vornehmen konnte.


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 August 2005)

Ipcas baut solche Wandlerboxen, schau mal unter www.ipcas.de nach.


----------

